# Turbo VG?



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

I have a 1989 Maxima (VG 30). I have been wondering for quite some time now if it is possible to put a turbo on it? Would it be worth it? 
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

edge540pro said:


> *I have a 1989 Maxima (VG 30). I have been wondering for quite some time now if it is possible to put a turbo on it? Would it be worth it?
> Thanks,
> Eric *


Yeah, it's possible. If you have to ask, though... then it might not be possible for you at this point. You may have to pay someone else to do it, and if it's worth it or not may be in question. It would cost more than the car is worth, but would be nice anyway.

It can be done, though. I've done it.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

thats a good question, there is a guy who is doing on the ORG, his got pic's and all that...though one thing the vg30t which i think is in the zx would fit the max right? well except the axles but i was thinking maybe if you custom make the long to short, another words maybe cut it. would that work?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *thats a good question, there is a guy who is doing on the ORG, his got pic's and all that...though one thing the vg30t which i think is in the zx would fit the max right? well except the axles but i was thinking maybe if you custom make the long to short, another words maybe cut it. would that work? *


No, but the tranny will bolt right up to the engine... so you can use your stock transmission and axles. Only on the VG, though...


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

ummm i see what you mean......


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Manifolds from the rwd VG will not place the turbo in the right position on a FWD application. I just recently put a VG20ET (that a 2ltr VG30 with turbo) in an 89 maxima and that thing is fast! But the owner don't have all the bread to pick up his car, so it's been under house arrest for 3 weeks until he comes up with the money.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I am sure that my brother and I could do it ourselves, I just wanted to know if it was possible. My 89 max is kinda slow, and I want to make it fast without using nitrous...


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

oh yea you can get power from a VG they will halla ass. turbo is the thing you wana go for is you have the money...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *Manifolds from the rwd VG will not place the turbo in the right position on a FWD application. I just recently put a VG20ET (that a 2ltr VG30 with turbo) in an 89 maxima and that thing is fast! But the owner don't have all the bread to pick up his car, so it's been under house arrest for 3 weeks until he comes up with the money. *


Yeah, I think I had explained that in a previous thread or post. The turbo is where the front motor mount is on the NA VG30E. If you get a VG30ET and have a custom manifold made to place the turbo between the engine and the battery, you can use a bigger turbo without worrying about radiator clearance or a custom radiator. Another option is a custom motor mount, but I would replace the manifold. Estimated cost is 3-400 dollars.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

edge540pro said:


> *I am sure that my brother and I could do it ourselves, I just wanted to know if it was possible. My 89 max is kinda slow, and I want to make it fast without using nitrous... *


Don't count on it. If you couldn't figure out that it would fit in the first place I would seek professional help for the job. It is a learning experience, though... and you should go for it. Good luck!


----------

